# Something completely different?



## Pee_Drizzle (Mar 23, 2021)

Hey everyone.

So i had an idea for a different shape of slingshot, something held not inside your palm, but supported by your thumb, pointer finger, and the back of the flesh there-within.
So,i quickly whipped up a prototype, and it worked pretty damn well.

Pictures speak a thousand words.

























This last picture should make clear how it actually sits in the hand. Its COMFY!

















Please forgive my filthy hands, i work with train rail, my hands are permenantly impregnated with grit, no amount of scrubbing sanding or carving, gets rid of it.except for two weeks off for christmas.. my hands end up as soft as a babys ass by the end of that. Aaaaaanyway..


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I've got to admit that's very cool. 
Very cool indeed!


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

That's pretty neat.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Very cool

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Stankard757 said:


> Very cool
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


 :yeahthat:


----------



## Pee_Drizzle (Mar 23, 2021)

Thanks guys!

I think ill make another prototype real soon maybe right now, hmmm.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Cool dude looks interesting


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That’s awesome


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

That is a very cool design! I like how it's completely different. I guess it shoots more like a pickle fork with a little tweak of the pouch?

Very nice design and craftsmanship.

Cheers


----------



## Pee_Drizzle (Mar 23, 2021)

Hey thanks vince! Thanks everyone.

Yeah it actually shoots really nicely, theres next to no torque as you pull it back, because the support is so inline with the bands, so there's also very little 'flick' of the frame on release.

Its also nice to shoot with such an open hand, it doesnt really require any gripping at all. Ill definately experiment more with this kind of design.

Also, ive got no idea what a pickle fork is, nor what 'a little tweak of the pouch' means. ???????????? But thanks!!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Very creative...Keep us up on the news while you tinker with the design. I have a feeling that a few guys may try something in that line of thought.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Yes, love the different look of this and can tell it would be a very comfy holding shooter.

That design deserves a good sanding and a nice oiled finish so it can look it's absolute best.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pee_Drizzle (Mar 23, 2021)

Yeah absolutely.

I imagined the shape suddenly and had to make it. So i cut a small block out of a 50mm hardwood sleeper and just hacked it out, made it in less than half an hour.
I cut out the shape with a coping saw, just eyeing it, and then refined the shape with a small rotary tool.

Ill experiment with the shape a bit and make something prettier.


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

WSPFS,,,,,web supported pickle fork shooter. Very creative but how do you keep it from following the ammo on the release?


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

cromag said:


> WSPFS,,,,,web supported pickle fork shooter. Very creative but how do you keep it from following the ammo on the release?


It looks like it is a pinch grip frame so I believe(?)that would keep it secure in the hand

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Or you could rig up wrist strap.


----------



## Pee_Drizzle (Mar 23, 2021)

Well, ive shot at least 50 shots with it, all held exactly like is pictured in the fourth image of my original post. Its never felt at all like it would be propelled out of my hand. If it did, i could certainly close my thumb and pointer finger more around it, but ive never felt the need.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

You might have just changed the slingshot world.

I'm not kidding.


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Excellent design!! Wow!


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> cromag said:
> 
> 
> > WSPFS,,,,,web supported pickle fork shooter. Very creative but how do you keep it from following the ammo on the release?
> ...


It looks that way to me also but that would require a certain amount of customization. Nonetheless , the idea of the web/hand protection makes it very attractive and it should also minimize band slap a great deal or at least send it toward a part of the hand that is soft and flexible instead of the knuckles and joints. I see some carving in my future :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## anon (Mar 12, 2021)

interesting project, I am sure that many forum members inspired me to make my own in this style, have you ever had any blows to your hand?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

*Pickle-Starship*


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

PalmStar


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome idea! Looks comfy! Pickle web shooter!

Sling-On!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

extremely innovative design,i will definatly be looking forward to more of these in the future,


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Awesome!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

That looks like a wonderful little shooter.

The grip reminds me of the Saunders Wing. But I like your's much better!


----------



## Pee_Drizzle (Mar 23, 2021)

Oops.
Double post.


----------



## Pee_Drizzle (Mar 23, 2021)

KawKan said:


> That looks like a wonderful little shooter.
> The grip reminds me of the Saunders Wing. But I like your's much better!


Well paint me purple Kaw! Thank you so much!

Thank you everyone, i havent adapted this design much more lately, though ive shot it alot. It shoots great, never had fork hit so far.

I found its angles can lead me to bring my pointer finger curled in a bit, and sometimes it gets slapped. I can hold it out intentionally, and i get no hand slap at all. I think i can adjust the shape a bit to avoid that entirely, while still getting a good grip on it. As it is, it really is quite comfortable, it feels very natural when drawn back.

Id absolutely love to see what other people might so with this idea. If anyone makes something based on this, please post a picture or two here.


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

It's a pickle ship!


----------



## Pee_Drizzle (Mar 23, 2021)

Slingshot Pickleprise?

Id better make another one shaped more like the USS enterprise, and 'paint it so'.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Ha! I found it. I knew your shape reminded me of an 80s movie. Battle Beyond The Stars (1980) I loved this movie. Actual watched it last week.









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pee_Drizzle (Mar 23, 2021)

Wow.

Yup, thats my slingshot allright.

Like a uterus with a ball-sack...

What have i done...


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

That looks really comfortable to hold. I have a Saunders Wing, and it is close, but yours is a great looking home built design, Great Job :headbang:


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

A long time ago, Treeman and I were working on something along those lines. But I wanted to use my index finger and thumb for the forks. Sort of a palm web supported frameless gizmo. The idea sorta died and we went on to other things.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Pee_Drizzle said:


> Wow.
> 
> Yup, thats my slingshot allright.
> 
> ...


Oh you're design is WAY! cooler

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

"like a uterus with a ball sack" tears are streaming down my face and my jaw muscles are dying!!!!


----------

